# Pigs head roasted.



## moikel (Aug 28, 2013)

I have seen 2 different guys do a roasted pigs head on TV  here.

You start by getting a whole head cut down the middle,then its a matter of working out your spices & liquids . Low & slow keep it moist,foil cover for the ear,hot oven at the end to crisp the skin.

You only cook one half cut side down. 

The most recent TV effort was a chef/small acreage farmer who cooked it to serve to the pig breeder who sold him his pigs . Looked like a biggish meal for 2
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I think I will lay it on a bed of root veg,make up liquids with apple cider, white wine,chicken stock lots of garlic & bits,serve it on bitter greens to cut the fat.

Butchers daughter laid low with flu so currently oblivious to unfolding plan . 

Dont know how many plates you get out of half a head off a decent size pig.Also not sure whether its a knife & fork deal.

Lot of good looking meat in the jowl & where the neck joins.Well I think its good looking not sure what sort of reception its going to get
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just need to find a pigs head ,Chinatown the best place to start.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in! My fiancée, she out! Can't wait to see what you come up with Mick. I always wondered what happens with the head when guys do whole pig roasts.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds great!  A lot of good meat and fun different textures with a pig's head.  There is a suprising amount of meat located in funny spots like around the eyes.  I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out for you! 

You probably know this already, but if the pig head you get comes with the jowls intact, you can remove those and prepare them separately if you want (to make cured and air-dried guanciale, or cured and smoked jowl bacon).  My husband actually prefers jowl over belly because it is richer-tasting and the fat cooks up crispier.

Have fun!  Looking forward to seeing more of your post!

Clarissa


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 28, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm in! My fiancée, she out! Can't wait to see what you come up with Mick. I always wondered what happens with the head when guys do whole pig roasts.


DS it ends up on a table with ppl like me picking at it with a corn tortilla! and growling at others...lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> DS it ends up on a table with ppl like me picking at it with a corn tortilla! and growling at others...lol.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope you find one cause this will be an interesting cook. I grew up on a farm and we slaughtered our own hogs, beef etc. Head is good and has lots of meat in odd places like Clarissa said. Fried pork brains and eggs was one of my favs growing up!

Rock brings home packages of jowl (they call them pork cutlets) cause we can't get them here. I flour, fry in butter and yummy!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 28, 2013)

It all sounds good to me.

This was my last one.

*Whole Rotisserie Hog + Cooks Reward - Q/view*

Tom


----------



## dls1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mick - Sounds like you have a worthy experiment going here. Look forward to following the thread.

When I first saw your post it reminded me of a dish I had at a party hosted by a very talented chef friend of mine a number of years ago. When the invitation arrived it stated that the featured item would be "Ballontine de Porc avec Sauce Gribeche". My wife and daughter asked what that might be and told them that it was probably a large piece of deboned pork, flattened , covered with other meat such as sausage, then rolled up and poached or roasted. 

I bumped into him a few days before the party, after swearing me to secrecy, told me the ballontine was adapted from a Thomas Keller recipe, and what it actually was. He deboned the entire heads 2 pigs, then covered with batons of tongue, ear, and sweetbreads. He then rolled and tied them, poached, and refrigerated overnight. For service, he sliced the ballontine into medallions, sauteed them, and served with the sauce. Everybody raved about the dish and a number asked how it was prepared. On full disclosure, a few, including my wife and daughter, turned a bit green.

You may want to stretch your wings a bit and try something like that.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 28, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Mick - Sounds like you have a worthy experiment going here. Look forward to following the thread.
> 
> When I first saw your post it reminded me of a dish I had at a party hosted by a very talented chef friend of mine a number of years ago. When the invitation arrived it stated that the featured item would be "Ballontine de Porc avec Sauce Gribeche". My wife and daughter asked what that might be and told them that it was probably a large piece of deboned pork, flattened , covered with other meat such as sausage, then rolled up and poached or roasted.
> 
> ...


we do things like that because nobody would try it if they knew what it was, everyones so afraid of trying new things. we had ppl jumping up and down for beef roast and beans at a party once, there was nothing left..they all found out quickly they were eating lengua and sangre (tongue and blood). best party they ever went to ..lol. they wanted proof but the steer it came from was all gone too. lmao. sometimes ya gotta gently force ppl.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 28, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> we do things like that because nobody would try it if they knew what it was, everyones so afraid of trying new things. we had ppl jumping up and down for beef roast and beans at a party once, there was nothing left..they all found out quickly they were eating lengua and sangre (tongue and blood). best party they ever went to ..lol. they wanted proof but the steer it came from was all gone too. lmao. sometimes ya gotta gently force ppl.


Jeez, I thought I was taking liberties when I did some dutch oven camp cooking for some friends a few years back.  Everyone loved it, but a few of the really girly girls got weirded out when I told them they were eating ground elk, and not ground beef.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 28, 2013)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> Jeez, I thought I was taking liberties when I did some dutch oven camp cooking for some friends a few years back.  Everyone loved it, but a few of the really girly girls got weirded out when I told them they were eating ground elk, and not ground beef.


lmao! wimps. they can forget eating ground elk..nobody ever forgets eating tongues and blood..lol.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 28, 2013)

"Ballontine de Porc avec Sauce Gribeche".  Could this be the French version of a "Fatty"?

Will be watching this one Moikel.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## dls1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> "Ballontine de Porc avec Sauce Gribeche".  Could this be the French version of a "Fatty"?
> 
> Will be watching this one Moikel.
> 
> ...


Tom - With a little Googling, I came across a blog with some pictures and a short video by a person who duplicated the ballontine at home.

Click here > http://carolcookskeller.blogspot.com/2008/05/head-to-toe-part-two-pigs-head.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2013)

Smoked/Roasted Hogs Head is Finger Food! A fork will get at the meat if it is cooked to pulled pork temps. But there is just so much fun to be had poking a finger in all the the Nooks and Crannies to dig out the goodies. Jowl Bacon is 100X's better than Belly Bacon...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 28, 2013)

Perfect, got it saved, thanks dls.

Tom


----------



## moikel (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure are a lot of headhunters on this forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

The jowl bacon here is the Italian version guacialle. I like it a lot but its hard to find. Damn yuppies just want strips in plastic containers.

I will pass by Chinatown on the way home & see what I can get size wise.

I am going to stick to head looking like a head vibe.My friends who are obvious starters now live out of state. I was told never eat anything bigger than your own head not sure how that applies here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

We have a major TV series here for ameuter cooks,where they compete ,get elimiminated etc called Mastrchef.In the first series this guy did roasted pigs head for the judges. Hit it out of the park but it was 3 male judges. Its not a dainty plate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. He used Belgian beer in his recipe because he was hoping to open a beer restaurant & bar so he used beer in every thing he cooked

I think I am headed down the cider path,slug of apple brandy as usual I will pull it together as I  go.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2013)

I want in, I had eaten fish heads, head cheese, jowls, even "tenders"...... but never hoghead. Lead on Moikel, we are following.


----------



## moikel (Aug 28, 2013)

When I was doing whole pigs in the woodfired oven some female guests asked me to cover the head with a towel when I bought to table! How am I supposed to eat it with a towel on it ? Well can we move seats ,sure look at its arse I dont care just pass the potatoes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Or it was why didnt you cut its head off & cook it? Simple I like pigs head & with no head its going to dry out. What planet are you on girl?

I dont know how big a head I will get,but I need to have it cut down the middle to get an even cook.

I think apple cider & bits then a spiced apple sauce with some cloves,nutmeg as a side to dip meat into.

I am tempted to crank up this old girl & slow roast it .She hasnt run in a while ,lost chimney pot in a storm but I have cleaned her up & she is ready to run.













IMG_0148.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 29, 2013)

Moikel said:


> When I was doing whole pigs in the woodfired oven some female guests asked me to cover the head with a towel when I bought to table! How am I supposed to eat it with a towel on it ? Well can we move seats ,sure look at its arse I dont care just pass the potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little cooker you got there mick! Im ready to see some pig head. Ill be doing a whole hog next weekend (the 8th).. so Ill be sure to support one of my favorite Forums.. "Nose to Tail" I would think a whole hog literally its nose to tail... qualifies for the Forum.. :) 

Cant wait to see your head on a stick in that smoker :P 

Mike


----------



## moikel (Aug 29, 2013)

I will get to it soon.Bit hard when the butchers daughter is down for the count with the flu.She is not convinced about the restorative powers of pig head.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will do a smallish pig in my woof fired oven sometime soon. Spring here now came early good enough reason.

I need to find a tray long enough to take whole pig,may have to get it fabricated. I built the door according to plans but in retrospect should have gone wider. She is 1metre x 1.2 metre internal ,I run the fire in the .2 ,gives me 1msquare to cook in.

Looking forward to your whole pig. I love that style of cooking where you just go all in.Great thing about this forum is there are different styles ,Cuban,TexMex etc that are wonderfully different to what I have here.

Saw a great Balinese whole pig roast on TV,looked brilliant


----------



## moikel (Aug 31, 2013)

Hit a snag  here. They my butcher shop get the big pigs headless.Some sort issue about cross contamination from nose & having to pay by total weight.  They get the jowls in by the box cheaper in the long run.My butcher gets the little guys whole ,so I can cook a couple of little heads with zero prospect of company for dinner. Or keep looking.

My guy will give me the heads of the little guys.

There is a really highly regarded restaurant here that does a lot of nose to tail,if you order ahead you can get whole pigs head roasted. I will have to keep looking.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck in your search!   I've had trouble with the big pig heads too.....lots of small pig farmers in the area willing to provide the heads, but I can't get the butchers to saw the heads in half (they say it dulls their saws too quickly).  An entire big pig head weighs about 15 lbs and is hard for me to manage as the weight of the head + water to cover in a stockpot is too heavy for me to shift off the stove without a struggle.  Easier to debone the head. 

Sorry that Butcher's Daughter is still sick....hope you are keeping in good health!

Have a great rest of your weekend!

Clarissa


----------



## webowabo (Sep 1, 2013)

Hopefully she feels better soon.... too bad she couldnt be convinced of the powers of the pig head.. ;)


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 1, 2013)

I remember watching Anthony bourdaine in Puerto Rico and he went to a bunch of places that cooked roast pig and he was just rapturous when he was chowing down on little crispy bits from the face....the jowls , the snout. Said it was like the best bacon ever!  I have been to one pig roast in my life and it really was amazing. Every part of that beast tasted like heaven. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 1, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Good luck in your search!   I've had trouble with the big pig heads too.....lots of small pig farmers in the area willing to provide the heads, but I can't get the butchers to saw the heads in half (they say it dulls their saws too quickly).  An entire big pig head weighs about 15 lbs and is hard for me to manage as the weight of the head + water to cover in a stockpot is too heavy for me to shift off the stove without a struggle.  Easier to debone the head.
> 
> Sorry that Butcher's Daughter is still sick....hope you are keeping in good health!
> 
> ...


Clarissa - Mick,

To resolve the pig head problem, secure the large one. Go to the local hardware store and purchase a saw. Sterilize it then proceed as shown below.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 1, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Clarissa - Mick,
> 
> To resolve the pig head problem, secure the large one. Go to the local hardware store and purchase a saw. Sterilize it then proceed as shown below.


Is that your wife?  What a woman!

And that expression on her face is priceless!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 1, 2013)

20130901_114634.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 1, 2013





Doing a test run on my pig pit today... so far about an hour in to get to 250*.. used about 4 chimney loads (2 front 2 back) ....
*getting excited*


----------



## dls1 (Sep 1, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Is that your wife?  What a woman!
> 
> And that expression on her face is priceless!


No, that's not my wife. If my wife would have been present at this "Halving" ceremony, she would have fainted and been on the floor earlier. More likely, she would have refused to be present. She's a bit squeamish.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 1, 2013)

dls1 said:


> Clarissa - Mick,
> 
> To resolve the pig head problem, secure the large one. Go to the local hardware store and purchase a saw. Sterilize it then proceed as shown below.


I use a large cleaver to split my heads and this is done after the cook.  They split very easily.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (Sep 1, 2013)

I could never close my eyes again if I knew lady friend had a large sharp blade like that!

Tom, not many have a cleaver like yours.


----------



## moikel (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I will do the heads of suckling pigs as a warm up. My butcher brings them from his own farm,cuts them all up marinates them then sells them as mixed cuts.He has been throwing heads out.That Babe movie has had an effect!
Won't be that much meat but a head should be a portion.
That's a hell of a saw that lady has.Sort of domestic goddess but the warrior version!


----------



## moikel (Sep 1, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> I remember watching Anthony bourdaine in Puerto Rico and he went to a bunch of places that cooked roast pig and he was just rapturous when he was chowing down on little crispy bits from the face....the jowls , the snout. Said it was like the best bacon ever! I have been to one pig roast in my life and it really was amazing. Every part of that beast tasted like heaven. Good luck in your quest.


I do like Anthony Bourdain ,he has the hardest working liver in TV. Both he & Rick Stein did a segment on a famous pig roast joint in Bali. Whole pigs spit roasted over a fire of coconut husks. They do some stupid amount of portions a day. Theres a rub that goes on them thats got fresh turmeric,ginger ,garlic,chilli & bits.

Bali very popular with Aussies ,close ,cheap good surf & cheap booze. Never got there myself ,got a bit of a Cancun feel unless you get away from the crowds.


----------



## moikel (Sep 2, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Good luck in your search!   I've had trouble with the big pig heads too.....lots of small pig farmers in the area willing to provide the heads, but I can't get the butchers to saw the heads in half (they say it dulls their saws too quickly).  An entire big pig head weighs about 15 lbs and is hard for me to manage as the weight of the head + water to cover in a stockpot is too heavy for me to shift off the stove without a struggle.  Easier to debone the head.
> 
> Sorry that Butcher's Daughter is still sick....hope you are keeping in good health!
> 
> ...


Heads are heavy part of the reason the butchers dont want the charge per kilo carcass weight.

Butchers daughter coming good.One of those nasty flu stains that just flatten you.

I think the head of a 10kg suckling pig would be a meal for one.I would still halve it just need a big plate to serve it on.

Tempted to do a whole pig soon with those Balinese flavours just for something different.


----------



## moikel (Sep 2, 2013)

Balinese "babi guling" starting to look more like the next adventure.I will woodfire oven it not spit roast but keep the rest of the formula the same.


----------



## moikel (Sep 5, 2013)

Suckling pig delivery tomorrow. Butcher cuts it all into portions then marinates it. I can have the heads for free . Figure I might as well take whats there if its only going into the bin. I dont know how many heads to a plate. I figure if I  cook 4 halves I may have some takers for the leftovers.













IMG_0057.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 5, 2013






Butchers daughter has indicated that some things are not for sharing.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 5, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Suckling pig delivery tomorrow. Butcher cuts it all into portions then marinates it. I can have the heads for free . Figure I might as well take whats there if its only going into the bin. I dont know how many heads to a plate. I figure if I  cook 4 halves I may have some takers for the leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do i do.. I want a half piggie head! Cant wait to see em Mick!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Suckling pig delivery tomorrow. Butcher cuts it all into portions then marinates it. I can have the heads for free . Figure I might as well take whats there if its only going into the bin. I dont know how many heads to a plate. I figure if I  cook 4 halves I may have some takers for the leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see how this comes out!   If I lived in your area, I'd be hanging out with the pups on the sofa, just waiting for dinner!


----------



## moikel (Sep 5, 2013)

I am running down to the weekender now that its spring here & the fishing should start picking up.

I will freeze the heads,the boys at the butchers will run them through the band saw for me. I will keep this dish  on the apple cider path. 

I will do a whole pig but not any bigger than 10kg or so. I do think the Balinese style with those flavours of turmeric,lemon grass etc is worth a shot. Never been to Bali myself but I have input from friends who go every year.Going to use coconut  in the baste.Just need that Anthony Bourdain episode on Bali to be repeated on TV.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2013)

Mick, Is this the video......    can't wait to see your version......     Dave


----------



## dls1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Balinese "babi guling" starting to look more like the next adventure.I will woodfire oven it not spit roast but keep the rest of the formula the same.


Mick, if you're doing Babi Guling, which seems to be the National dish of Bali, I'm all in. I've never attempted to make it, but I've eaten several times in years past at the roadside shacks/stalls known as warungs in and around Ubud including Ibu Oka where the Bourdain video was shot. Also in the Jimbaran Bay area. I love pork, and it's easily the pork dish I've ever eaten.

It's interesting watching them make it with one guy slowly and constantly rotating the turmeric coated and seasoned pig on a spit and another guy constantly basting it with coconut water. A typical plate consists of a mix of meat from the pig plus some skin. The meat is outstanding but the skin is the star of the show. It's like crispy spiced pork flatbread. Another great thing was that the full meal, which also included a pork broth, rice, beans, raw vegetables, plus a cold Heineken or local beer, had an average price of around $3USD.

I'm looking forward to following your journey


----------



## moikel (Sep 5, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Mick, Is this the video......    can't wait to see your version......     Dave



Thanks a million Dave thats it.Makes it so much easier to explain now. Bali is crawling with Aussies but I havent been there yet. I have been to Cuba but I digress.

Its so close to Northern Australia that guys from the mining industry live there then catch a flight back to work in the big mines for 2 weeks then back for a week or so off.

I wont try to spit roast it but I will keep the spicings the same.I figure if I sit it on a rack in the pan in woodfired oven & baste it with that coconut water & just turn it towards the flame & keep moving it around.

The stuffingI have worked out & I can stitch it shut.

I will start a new thread for it.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2013)

Mick, If you lived closer, I have a spit that I built that turned a 125 ish # pig....Whole... head, tail and everything in between...   I could have loaned it to you......     DARN.....


----------



## webowabo (Sep 5, 2013)

Moikel said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Mick, Is this the video......    can't wait to see your version......     Dave
> ...


That looks great... nice crispy skin.... I watxhed the video but couldn't hear it where im at... I wish I had cable so I could see some of the shows everyone on here talks about... grrr..


----------



## moikel (Sep 5, 2013)

Spit roast with 2 dogs watching on ,recipe for disaster ! I love a spit roast but can't justify buying one. I may need a practice run on the oven but I can get it done.
Coconut water is interesting touch.Some places in Bali use coconut husk for the fire others coffee wood,mango,tamarind or whatever. I suppose it's just a version of what gets done in Peurto Rico, Italy,Cuba anywhere the pig is king. Anthony Bourdain said its the best pig roast anywhere in the world.Big call but he has eaten a lot of pork & is a great lover of American BBQ.


----------



## moikel (Sep 5, 2013)

IMG_0483.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 5, 2013






About to go in the freezer until next week,butcher used a cleaver because the pigs teeth are the problem for saw blade.

11kg pig had a 2 kg head .I reckon one is a meal but I committed to 2 .

I will experiment with the Balinese flavours as a rub on the cut side & maybe rub the skin with coconut oil with turmeric in it. Let it form a pellicle of sorts then baste it with the coconut water while I have it in the smoker then the oven.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats just looks like head cheese waiting to happen from here......... LOL

But I believe you could make 'em stand in line for that coconut basted skin!


----------



## moikel (Sep 13, 2013)

OK this may happen tonight.I have coconut water just need a few other bits some like salam leaves & kencur may be a bit hard to locate.













IMG_0489.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 13, 2013






Confirmed its  dinner for one


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2013)

Table for Mr. Mongo, Table for one for Mr Mongo....... Women!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Moikel said:


> OK this may happen tonight.I have coconut water just need a few other bits some like salam leaves & kencur may be a bit hard to locate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not necessarily a bad thing....more pig head for you! 

Really looking forward to seeing the pics! Have fun!
Clarissa




Foamheart said:


> Table for Mr. Mongo, Table for one for Mr Mongo....... Women!



Hey, now.    :68:


Just kidding, Foam.  We're cool. 

Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

OK the recipe I have has 2 ingredients I can't  find.Salam leaf (,Indonesian bay leaf) & ground  kencur(kaempferia galanga).I know where to go to give me the best chance of finding them but its to much of a hassle . Recipe says dont substitute European bay leaf.

So step one salt skin set aside.

Step 2 make spice paste.This would be for a 2.5 kg bit of belly originally that you would roll & tie.I will adjust it for quantity but leave it as per here.

80gm fresh turmeric,,12 birdseye chilli,8 red or golden shallots 5 garlic cloves 2 stalks of lemongrass 10gm bit of ginger  2 tabs coriander seed 2 tabs oil,1 tabs black peppercorns 1 tab galangal.

Chop all the chopables,crush the spices then process into a paste.

Mix 50gm of finely grated fresh turmeric or 1 tabs dried with 125ml water,here I am going to sub coconut water. This gets rubbed over skin so it looks like a sort of a bad spray tan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Then leave in coool draughty place to dry for 30 mins or so.

If this was a 2.5 kg bit of belly you would rub spice paste over the meat sprinkle with finely sliced kaffir lime leaves & salam leaves then roll up & tie. Or stuff the cavity of small pig sew it up.

I will rub cut surfaces of head & sit it on a rack in the pan so paste doesn't burn. I will baste it with more coconut water.


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

OK  I have this close to ready to go .













IMG_0587.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013






I will just let a bit of a pellicle form from the liquid on the left.

I added some cilantro root to the spice paste I will shred a few lime leaves to sprinkle on meat.I think I will put spice paste on it then let it rest in frig. I have seen curry leaf in some recipes & also blechan that fermented fish or shrimp paste but I am going to stick with this.The shrimp paste in the jars is a bit more user friendly.The stuff that comes in old school blocks is a bit hard core for me & thats all I  could find without going back to the city.


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

OK its cooking & the football finals are on.Boys night in.













IMG_0589.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013


















IMG_0590.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013






I gave it a bit of a rub with some coconut oil,& a little more salt. Hope that crisps the skin.

The paste isnt a big jump from a lot of stuff I do already,coconut water I have used in other things.

Just wait & see.


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

Half way had to make up a set of ear guards so they didn't burn.Going crisp ,smells brilliant ,coconut water & oil giving it some great flavour.I am unsure about turning it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0591.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

How does never eat anything bigger than your head fit here? Half was a meal.lots of of fun digging around for tasty bits & you get an ear & half a tongue. Brain had fallen out & was over cooked anyway. Photos I a bit.


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

Verdict ? Really special. Its not babi guling but its not a bad tune up game. 













IMG_0594.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013






Dressed it with pan juices after this photo.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lovely flavours
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,bit of tinkering won't hurt.I will have to look for this kencur stuff.I can see some shrimp paste in that mix.I have left over spice paste I will add some shrimp paste & do a whole roast chicken for sunday night dinner to get a feel for it.I have leftover coconut water so it will be a do over but just different meat.

Lovely meat in the jowl & collar 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,way back deep at rear of tongue it was still a little underdone but I was full after eating all that skin.

That was fun
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I think some sort of flat bread would have been nice with it.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Mick... looks great.! I thought of you at the market yesterday when I saw a whole basket of pig heads frozen. .lol.
 but your heads look great .. (or halved head pieces I should say) I agree with the collar meat being the best. .. I think my favorite on the pig. ..
Cheers!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 14, 2013)

So did it smell good enough to tempt the Misses? She decide to have am ear sandwich after seeing how great it looked?

All joking aside, it does look great Moikel. You can send me her share.........


----------



## foamheart (Sep 14, 2013)

Moikel said:


> How does never eat anything bigger than your head fit here? Half was a meal.lots of of fun digging around for tasty bits & you get an ear & half a tongue. Brain had fallen out & was over cooked anyway. Photos I a bit.


You reminded me of an old joke which can not be retold on a PG site, it involved making sure it didn't eat anything bigger than could pass thru the other end  though.......LOL


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

I will get the butchers daughter to eat suckling pig but head ain't going to happen
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My butcher throws the heads off these small pigs away,not enough jowl to cure.

Nice flavours here that coconut water is a good ingredient,got natural sugar in it nothing added.

I will bust out a whole pig next time out.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Gorgeous plated shot, I love the color on the head.  Thanks for posting and sharing your meal with the rest of us!


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Gorgeous plated shot, I love the color on the head. Thanks for posting and sharing your meal with the rest of us!


Colour is from the turmeric solution & the natural sugars in the coconut water(I think). It was tasty,I can see it being a real show stopper if I used a whole pig.

I will put the chicken in this thread just to round it off. I will marinate it in the rest of the turmeric solution & spice paste then roast it.I will get some shrimp paste just so I can see if that extra flavour is worth it. Its not that big a leap from a lot of the curry pastes I make ,its just this salam leaf & kencur that have me flummoxed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.I figure they are the distinctly Balinese ingredients. I dont want to get obsessive about it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but I am curious now.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 14, 2013)

Mick, evening.....  I'm thinking that would be worth the effort to try on a turkey.....   crisp skin and a beautiful color also......   

Dave


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2013)

I got some shrimp paste but those other 2 are going to be tough .So I just combined everything I had left & rubbed chicken.













IMG_0493.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 14, 2013






Cool colour scheme.


----------



## moikel (Sep 15, 2013)

Home Internet misbehaving so have  to use I pad so no photo. Chicken was really good,I put all the liquid in stuck in oven then got on with other stuff.It didn't crisp up,to wet but flavours were well integrated .Its almost a curry when you sit back & take stock of it.
Good dish for a slow cooker, no chopping just put the whole bird in. Pretty good rub to do birds for the smoker for people looking for Asian flavours. The shrimp paste I use isn't as confronting as some. I can see how you could do a really authentic curry rub that could go on a few things .


----------



## moikel (Sep 15, 2013)

IMG_0596.JPG



__ moikel
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Sep 15, 2013)

Mick Good morning!!!!!.... i SOOO again thought of you today..... I found a small mexican meat market around the corner from my house..... I walked to the back.. .and Behold.. a freezer... with HEADS!!!!!! goats.... $5..... I want em... just wierd that I think of TWO people when I see animal heads,,, you,, and clarissa... my friends think Im wierd... :) anyways... plan for a few of those goat heads next weekend..... :):):)


----------



## moikel (Sep 16, 2013)

Near me there is Turkish restaurant that serves a sheeps  head dish ,cheek,brain,tongue.I think the old country dish they just served you the head & let you do your best,this  version they remove it all goodies & serve them sauced .
Haven't got there yet ,I will see if there is a way to see what the hell they do.


----------



## moikel (Sep 16, 2013)

"Hardcore foodie magnet" served in a claypot,looks like it has tomato,shallots . Have to get there.


----------



## moikel (Oct 26, 2013)

New thread with pork belly in a Balinese style.


----------

